# LO*LYSTICS C.C. and Cultural Connections ∙



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

It's going down September 30th in Woodland, California. All the details have been worked out. This will be a indoor/outdoor event with a car hop. Their will also be a well known recording artist performing. More information will be coming soon. I hope everyone marks this date on their calender. This is one show you don't want to miss.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: ill be there


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 27 2007, 07:44 PM~7565551
> *It's going down September 30th in Woodland, California. All the details have been worked out. This will be a indoor/outdoor event with a car hop. Their will also be a well known recording artist performing. More information will be coming soon. I hope everyone marks this date on their calender. This is one show you don't want to miss.
> *



:cheesy: :thumbsup: 

This is great!!!! We needed a show in Woodland..You know SOCIOS will be there... :cheesy:  :yes:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Can't miss this one. Too good to be true. i look forward to seeing the homies out there.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Don't sleep on this show, gonna be off the hook ... Lo*Lystics Presents...


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## H.VETT (Nov 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Sounds good. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh yeah I remember back in da days, cruizin down Main St. in WOODLON!!!!


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

That's what I'm talkin' about homies.............you know DEVOTION will be there to represent :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

am I invited?????


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 28 2007, 07:07 AM~7568078
> *am I invited?????
> *


It wouldn't be a show without Toro.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Mar 28 2007, 07:41 AM~7567925
> *Oh yeah I remember back in da days, cruizin down Main St. in WOODLON!!!!
> *


Impalas will be there.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE THERE  I LIKE THE WOODLAND SHOWS


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 27 2007, 08:59 PM~7566734
> *Don't sleep on this show, gonna be off the hook ... Lo*Lystics Presents...
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hard Kandy'63_@Mar 28 2007, 04:02 PM~7571806
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


the location is real real nice


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

THIS SHOULD BE A GOOD 1


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 28 2007, 09:13 AM~7568118
> *It wouldn't be a show without Toro.
> *


damn..I might have to make it a 4 day weekend....  ...I haven't chilled with you guys in a long time.....anyone going to San Bernardino?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 27 2007, 07:38 PM~7565495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I KNEW YOU COME BACK TO YOUR ROOTS. I DIDN'T GET A CALL ASKING PERMISSION ON MY FAIRGROUNDS. MAY HAVE TO SHUT IT ALL DOWN. :0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Will announce soon but it is a major recording artist you won,t be disappointed,plus lots of prize money for the hop, and sweepstakes you don't want to miss this :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: DEVOTION WILL BE THERE


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 29 2007, 08:57 AM~7575837
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 29 2007, 06:59 AM~7575853
> *
> *


I already know you gonna be in the house


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:  BIKE CLASS?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*SOCIOS *WILL BE THERE


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

Imma make the trip :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 29 2007, 08:37 AM~7576509
> *Imma make the trip :biggrin:
> *


You coming though Dippinit?  I'll let you know where to stay hit me up...


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 27 2007, 08:28 PM~7566001
> *BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE
> *


FO SHO U KNOW WE B THERE


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 27 2007, 07:38 PM~7565495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 29 2007, 08:37 AM~7576509
> *Imma make the trip :biggrin:
> *


I hope with your car. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

What up Raj And Nono? Gabe's In da house SOCIOS


----------



## H.VETT (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Mar 27 2007, 08:01 PM~7566277
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> 
> This is great!!!! We needed a show in Woodland..You know SOCIOS will be there... :cheesy:    :yes:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 29 2007, 06:08 PM~7580343
> *What up Raj And Nono?  Gabe's In da house    SOCIOS
> *


WHAT'S UP GABE... READY FOR SUMMER...


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Mar 29 2007, 05:41 PM~7580173
> *
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey what up Lowrider scene I no u guys aint going to miss this show


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 30 2007, 08:11 AM~7583491
> *WHAT'S UP GABE... READY FOR SUMMER...
> *



Went 2 check on my car last weekened a little bit more progress has been done but I don't think it will be done by the summer. I let one of the Homeboys go ahead of me so hopefully his car will be done for the shows.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

What up Rich?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 29 2007, 07:08 PM~7580343
> *What up Raj And Nono?  Gabe's In da house    SOCIOS
> *


What up Homie!!!!


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

NICE PIC! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 31 2007, 02:19 PM~7591277
> *What up Homie!!!!
> *


Whats going on Big John I'm Finally on Lay it Low. Lolystics looks like it's gonna be a real good one. We're gonna try to have all our chapters there since WOODLAND is where our Car Club started from.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 27 2007, 07:44 PM~7565551
> *It's going down September 30th in Woodland, California. All the details have been worked out. This will be a indoor/outdoor event with a car hop. Their will also be a well known recording artist performing. More information will be coming soon. I hope everyone marks this date on their calender. This is one show you don't want to miss.
> *


I might be crudo, cause I'll be turning the big 3-0 the day before. :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

You don't want to miss this one


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 1 2007, 06:58 AM~7594627
> *Whats going on Big John I'm Finally on Lay it Low. Lolystics looks like it's gonna be a real good one. We're gonna try to have all our chapters there since WOODLAND is where our Car Club started from.
> *


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 29 2007, 06:08 PM~7580343
> *What up Raj And Nono?  Gabe's In da house    SOCIOS
> *


It's about time. :buttkick:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 2 2007, 11:11 AM~7602005
> *It's about time. :buttkick:
> *



4 real I was just kicking back observing now I'm in the mix.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

whaaaaaaaaat's up Rich


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 2 2007, 05:38 PM~7605229
> *whaaaaaaaaat's up Rich
> *


Wassup Toro how have you been :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 1 2007, 01:03 AM~7594117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Right click....save as.......Baddass Pic!


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 2 2007, 09:43 PM~7607121
> *Right click....save as.......Baddass Pic!
> *


Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: U KNOW WE ARE THERE


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

whats up Raj did you get a chance to rap to your people about my daughters 
quinceniita going to need about 2-3 cars total of 8 i allready got mine pee wees
dannys 62 marcos 63 & 64 its may 26 from 1pm at the church in rancho back over here by my shop untill about 3 pm get back at me when you get a chance
whats up with the hop GOT TO PUT IT DOWN HARD 4 NORTHERN CALIFORNIA
but im allready knowing


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 5 2007, 08:24 AM~7623342
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 5 2007, 07:24 AM~7623342
> *uffin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 30 2007, 10:51 PM~7589022
> *Hey what up Lowrider scene I no u guys aint going to miss this show
> *


FUCK NO PRIMERO MUERTOS TO MISS A PACHANGA WITH THE HOMIES FROM LO-LYSTICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 7 2007, 05:31 PM~7640184
> *FUCK  NO PRIMERO MUERTOS TO MISS A PACHANGA WITH THE HOMIES FROM LO-LYSTICS    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy Easter everybody :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 8 2007, 01:58 PM~7644346
> *Happy Easter everybody :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 4 2007, 01:58 PM~7618848
> *uffin:
> *


whats up bro i heard you gave my uncle and aunt a ride in the parade in west sac that was hella kool they really like your car . they were surprise i knew you anyways one love for giving my uncle tony robles and aunt yolanda for the nice ride in your car. they just couldn't stop talking about your car. :thumbsup: for lo-lystics.


----------



## H.VETT (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 8 2007, 01:58 PM~7644346
> *Happy Easter everybody :thumbsup:
> *


Happy Easter Bro! :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Sept. 30th. I'll be there Playa's. Shots out to my homies from da LO-LYSTICS. Keep it low ya'll.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Apr 9 2007, 06:29 PM~7653796
> *Sept. 30th. I'll be there Playa's. Shots out to my homies from da LO-LYSTICS. Keep it low ya'll.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 8 2007, 09:23 PM~7647449
> *whats up bro i heard you gave my uncle and aunt a ride in the parade in west sac that was hella kool they really like your car . they were surprise i knew you anyways one love for giving my uncle tony robles  and aunt yolanda  for the nice ride in your car. they just couldn't stop talking about your car. :thumbsup: for lo-lystics.
> *


I had no idea they were your familia homie, real nice people, glad they enjoyed the trip


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 10 2007, 06:54 AM~7656961
> *I had no idea they were your familia homie, real nice people, glad they enjoyed the trip
> *


trust me bro they said they will never forget that ride in your car and how your club the lo-lystics was very kool people . yeah my uncle tony is my moms brother does he teach any of your kids baseball?


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

whats lo*lystics i got a quincera jumping off may 26 need three cars its 
a holliday i allready got at raj and thought id just put it up con todo
respecto wino james


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Hit me back ASAP </span></span>


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 9 2007, 10:22 AM~7649760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ILL B THERE..


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by winojameSj_@Apr 11 2007, 09:20 PM~7672468
> *whats lo*lystics i got a quincera jumping off may 26 need three cars its
> a holliday i allready got at raj and thought id just put it up con todo
> respecto wino james
> *



WHERES MY INVITATION. SAN JO :biggrin:


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by winojameSj_@Apr 11 2007, 09:20 PM~7672468
> *whats lo*lystics i got a quincera jumping off may 26 need three cars its
> a holliday i allready got at raj and thought id just put it up con todo
> respecto wino james
> *


Wino that does the tats?


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hard Kandy'63_@Apr 3 2007, 08:43 AM~7609363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 17 2007, 08:58 AM~7710815
> *TTT! :biggrin:
> *



whats up lo*lystics fam. :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

What's up BRO, or is this Serg? Cual eres? :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 21 2007, 10:40 AM~7742368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Apr 21 2007, 12:09 PM~7742529
> *NICE  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: THANKS HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Just seen the homies from Lolystics at Calexpo cars looking real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

> Just seen the homies from Lolystics at Calexpo cars looking real nice :thumbsup:
> [/qu
> Thanks Bro, WE APPRECIATE THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> > Just seen the homies from Lolystics at Calexpo cars looking real nice :thumbsup:
> > [/qu
> > Thanks Bro, WE APPRECIATE THAT :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> > Just seen the homies from Lolystics at Calexpo cars looking real nice :thumbsup:
> > [/qu
> > Thanks Bro, WE APPRECIATE THAT :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Congrats 2 Lolystics u guys did real good at the Calexpo show :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 23 2007, 11:36 AM~7755123
> *Congrats 2 Lolystics u guys did real good at the Calexpo show :thumbsup:
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:biggrin: congrats x2 thanks for reppin sac


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 24 2007, 01:03 PM~7763842
> *:biggrin: congrats x2 thanks for reppin sac
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 27 2007, 07:16 AM~7784928
> *TTT
> *


SUP RAJ...MR SOCCER STAR...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

<img src=C:\Documents and Settings\phil\My Documents\My Pictures>


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

<img src=http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w4/janinamarie1/l_9f0666ae4900c85d90c9c21c2fced247.jpg>


----------



## 96tahoe (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Apr 29 2007, 05:00 AM~7795519
> *<img src=http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w4/janinamarie1/l_9f0666ae4900c85d90c9c21c2fced247.jpg>
> *


Here it is...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HI...........


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## H.VETT (Nov 11, 2006)

102 is backing it up! cool


----------



## H.VETT (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Apr 21 2007, 12:09 PM~7742529
> *NICE  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I want a pic wit dj lady tribe :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Impalas Magazine will be there for sure........ uffin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 7 2007, 06:52 AM~7849388
> *Impalas Magazine will be there for sure........ uffin:
> *


Were is the logo you are suppose to send me?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 7 2007, 01:34 PM~7851268
> *Were is the logo you are suppose to send me?
> *


I need your email addy Raj......pm it to me...


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

What's up everyone...


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 11 2007, 06:26 PM~7885608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when will the first issue be out ????


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 11 2007, 07:29 PM~7885627
> *when will the first issue be out ????
> *


I'm hoping right in time for Christmas Tito...I didn't want to make the big announcement until we finalized a few things.....but well, you know...sometimes you gotta let the cat out of the bag... :0


----------



## H.VETT (Nov 11, 2006)

Whats up! LO*LYSTICS family hows down to go to Reno for HotAugustNits and to Impalas car show in reno the same weekend. Saturday the 11th of August Raj said he mite.   The show is at some park from 10 to 8 Its also posted on layitlow.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BIG TITO HIT US UP ABOUT THIS SHOW. WE'LL BE MAKING THE 3 HR TRIP FOR THIS ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H.VETT_@May 11 2007, 10:27 PM~7887087
> *Whats up! LO*LYSTICS family hows down to go to Reno for HotAugustNits and to Impalas car show in reno the same weekend. Saturday the 11th of August Raj said he mite.    The show is at some park from 10 to 8 Its also posted on layitlow.
> *


hey call me i need to talk to your girl so i can get a mouth peace for my next fight so call me.get my number......


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@May 15 2007, 01:15 AM~7906397
> *BIG TITO HIT US UP ABOUT THIS SHOW. WE'LL BE MAKING THE 3 HR TRIP FOR THIS ONE! :biggrin:
> *


Good looking out


----------



## H.VETT (Nov 11, 2006)

How is going to the Vallejo Show?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I WANNA BOX!WE SHOULD GET SOME LIL HOMIES TO HAVE A MATCH! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H.VETT_@May 11 2007, 09:27 PM~7887087
> *Whats up! LO*LYSTICS family hows down to go to Reno for HotAugustNits and to Impalas car show in reno the same weekend. Saturday the 11th of August Raj said he mite.    The show is at some park from 10 to 8 Its also posted on layitlow.
> *


I was by your pad the other day Hector, but I didnt want to drop in uninvited bro. You goin to HAN this year for sure?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

The performs for the show should be locked in by this week or next. This will be a major announcment on KSFM 102.5


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

what the bike categories like?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@May 22 2007, 04:49 PM~7958405
> *what the bike categories like?
> *


I will find out and let you know.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I GOTTA REVEAL MY BIKE AT THIS SHOW.. :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 27 2007, 08:38 PM~7565495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 22 2007, 07:49 AM~7954614
> *The performs for the show should be locked in by this week or next. This will be a major announcment on KSFM 102.5
> *


f that ragga make them put it on 97 kroy :roflmao:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@May 24 2007, 01:20 AM~7968302
> *f that ragga make them put it on 97 kroy :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@May 24 2007, 01:20 AM~7968302
> *f that ragga make them put it on 97 kroy :roflmao:
> *


Damn, that's some old school shit!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@May 24 2007, 08:01 PM~7973616
> *Damn, that's some old school shit!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Hell ya dats ol' school. What about KPOP, KUOP (you could only get at night.), and KFRC in the early eighties. Now dats some more ol' school fo ya.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@May 28 2007, 01:48 PM~7993508
> *Hell ya dats ol' school. What about KPOP, KUOP (you could only get at night.), and KFRC in the early eighties. Now dats some more ol' school fo ya.
> *


YEAH THAT'S OL SCHOOL LIKE A MUG RIGHT THERE!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Fo Sho :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Waiting for Sept. 30th... hno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bay Area Bosses will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

With all of the support from our fellow clubs we know our show is going to be great.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Mos Def Homeboy. Hope one of my riders are done for that show cuzz I don't wanna b jus the picture-taker like @ da Socios show, I wanna go up to the front and have da LoLystics show ya boy some luv just like always. All-in-all, I'll be there with or without my riders. Peace....


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll be callin'. Need sum mo pumps. later......


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THEE OLD TOWN CAR..


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 11 2007, 10:54 PM~8087846
> *ttt
> *


 :werd:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

This is how we do it when we go to other clubs shows


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

UntouchableS family will be there to support Hopefully we will have the hopper ready we split the frame on that bitch :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Jun 14 2007, 09:24 PM~8108424
> *UntouchableS family will be there to support  Hopefully we will have the hopper ready we split the frame on that bitch :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


We love to have you guys at the show supporting us.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Our club should be ready 4 this one


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 14 2007, 10:43 PM~8108576
> *We love to have you guys at the show supporting us.
> *


Hey Raj,

What are your vendor booths going for? We might be interested in one.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Jun 14 2007, 10:24 PM~8108424
> *UntouchableS family will be there to support  Hopefully we will have the hopper ready we split the frame on that bitch :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




yeahhh me too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 20 2007, 12:33 PM~8142601
> *
> yeahhh  me too!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jun 20 2007, 06:51 PM~8144063
> *ttt
> *


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

COUNT ON NOR CAL RIDAHZ SHOWING UP


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Jun 19 2007, 09:02 PM~8138910
> *Hey Raj,
> 
> What are your vendor booths going for?  We might be interested in one.
> *


Not sure yet, as soon as I know I will tell you.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

UCE WILL BE THERE AND A COULPE OF R FRIENDS 2 FROM OUTTA TOWN  :0 THIS IS GOING TO BE 1 HELL OF A SHOW WOULDNT MISS THIS 1


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Jun 22 2007, 07:19 PM~8158217
> *UCE WILL BE THERE AND A COULPE OF R FRIENDS 2 FROM OUTTA TOWN    :0 THIS IS GOING TO BE 1 HELL OF A SHOW WOULDNT MISS THIS 1
> *


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE RIDE! WATCH OUT FOR BIGG RON HE'S COMING!!!! :wow:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## insYder (May 21, 2002)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84cutty will be there and takin pic's of ur show :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 2 2007, 09:09 PM~8223434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: This is gunna be a good event


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 3 2007, 07:19 AM~8225204
> *:thumbsup: This is gunna be a good event
> *


With all of the clubs coming out, this is going to be off the hook.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah, from what I hear you guys are taking no short cuts with this one !!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Socios is coming deep :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jul 4 2007, 12:50 AM~8232216
> *Socios is coming  deep  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: U ALWAYS HAVE THE HOOK-UP ON GOOD AS PICS.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 3 2007, 08:19 AM~8225204
> *:thumbsup: This is gunna be a good event
> *


 :uh: ARE U ACUALLY GOIN TO SHOW UP?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

lo lystics came deep to my show so theres no way i can miss their show. so ill be there for sure, i was gonna go to dub in la but i would rather stay in northern cali.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 4 2007, 06:38 PM~8236381
> *lo lystics came deep to my show so theres no way i can  miss their show. so ill be there for sure, i was gonna go to dub in la but i would rather stay in northern cali.
> *


That's the support we are looking for. This going to be the biggest event of the year for Nor Cal. We hope to get some rides from down South to come.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jul 4 2007, 12:50 AM~8232216
> *Socios is coming  deep  :biggrin:
> *




Fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hopefully we could get alot of people from down South to come up to our show :yes: :yes:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jul 9 2007, 10:00 PM~8271944
> *Hopefully we could get alot of people from down South to come up to our show :yes:  :yes:
> *


There is alot of money for sweepstakes and the hop you won't be dissapointed :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

we're there for sure....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

q vo Toro


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Elco Class?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jul 10 2007, 07:11 AM~8273725
> *Elco Class?
> *


Can't tell you for sure at this point.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

WHAT ARE THE RULES AND HOP CLASSES? THIINKING OF SHOWING FOR THIS ONE.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 16 2007, 12:02 PM~8319911
> *WHAT ARE THE RULES AND HOP CLASSES? THIINKING OF SHOWING FOR THIS ONE.
> *


For right now: The Rules will be as followed.

single pump: the car can only lock up 35inches from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper. Car can't get stuck.

Double pump: 45 inches from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper. Car can't get stuck.

Radical class: Everything goes! Car can't get stuck!

For all of the classes cars cannot get stuck, must let the pumps do the work not the weight. These rules are just a rough draft. Still trying to get more into put on this so everyone can be happy. Still not sure if we are going to do three to make a class. If anyone has any input on this, we are more then happy to listen. Thanks!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 70 Custom Coupe (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 17 2007, 03:27 PM~8330253
> *For right now: The Rules will be as followed.
> 
> single pump: the car can only lock up 35inches from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper. Car can't get stuck.
> ...


Are cars and trucks going to be in the same class?????


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70 Custom Coupe_@Jul 17 2007, 04:33 PM~8330750
> *Are cars and trucks going to be in the same class?????
> *


I don't know yet. We are trying to raise extra money to have on standby if we have alot of trucks then we can create the class.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

THE EMPIRE WILL BE THERE


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 17 2007, 04:27 PM~8330253
> *For right now: The Rules will be as followed.
> 
> single pump: the car can only lock up 35inches from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper. Car can't get stuck.
> ...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 17 2007, 04:27 PM~8330253
> *For right now: The Rules will be as followed.
> 
> single pump: the car can only lock up 35inches from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper. Car can't get stuck.
> ...


THANKS FOR THE RULES.THEY SEEM PRETTY FAIR.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

No tryin to be slick and pullin your shit down neither none of that wheel spinnin shit hahaha :roflmao: Raj is gonna be in the pit keepin an eye on shit.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I have to figure out this road trip, I'm sure it will be worth it.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 24 2007, 07:50 AM~8378426
> *I have to figure out this road trip, I'm sure it will be worth it.
> *


Tito said it was mandetory for all Blvd Kings to be their. :biggrin: Just playing!


----------



## DEZ66 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hell yea blvd image put it on the calender see you there


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up gente?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

What's good family? Can't wait for this show ....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 30 2007, 11:06 AM~8426806
> *What's good family? Can't wait for this show ....
> *


We can't wait etheir. This should be one to remember.


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:yes: WE CANT PLACE IN OUR OWN SHOW HUH?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Keep it at the top homies, Sept. 30 will be here before you can blink


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just got the word that Pitbull signed. So our major artist is Pitbull. This is going to be off the hook. :biggrin:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 31 2007, 08:49 AM~8435472
> *Just got the word that Pitbull signed. So our major artist is Pitbull. This is going to be off the hook. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 CULO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

California Lifestyles will be there


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## no_llores (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

WHAT UP EVERYONE.THE CITY OF PITTSBURG HAS A LIL CARSHOW WITH A BAND EVERY THURSDAY NITE FROM 6 TO 8 PM ROLL N TIME IS 5PM.AND NEXT WEEK IS UNTOUCHABLES NITE 8/8/07 SO WE WOULD LIKE FOR EVERY ONE TO COME AND CHILL WITH US AND WHEN U COME N WERE THE SHOW IS U CAN HIT UR SWICTHES ITS DOWNTOWN PTTSBURG ON RAILROAD B THE MARINA IF ANY QUESTION HIT ME UP TONE HOPE TO SEE U GUYS OUT HERE.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 2 2007, 09:28 PM~8461480
> *WHAT UP EVERYONE.THE CITY OF PITTSBURG HAS A LIL CARSHOW WITH A BAND EVERY THURSDAY NITE FROM 6 TO 8 PM ROLL N TIME IS 5PM.AND NEXT WEEK IS UNTOUCHABLES NITE 8/8/07 SO WE WOULD LIKE FOR EVERY ONE TO COME AND CHILL WITH US AND WHEN U COME N WERE THE SHOW IS U CAN HIT UR SWICTHES  ITS DOWNTOWN PTTSBURG ON RAILROAD B THE MARINA IF ANY QUESTION HIT ME UP TONE HOPE TO SEE U GUYS OUT HERE.
> *


Thanks for the invite Sounds kool


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

T
T
T!


----------



## my66impala (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

\]'


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

It's getting close.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

We will be out there for sure ..... :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 31 2007, 07:49 AM~8435472
> *Just got the word that Pitbull signed. So our major artist is Pitbull. This is going to be off the hook. :biggrin:
> *


And also another well known recording artist is about to sighned you guys won't be dissappointed :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

So who is it Richee, we want to know....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 9 2007, 07:43 AM~8511690
> *So who is it Richee, we want to know....
> *


Can't tell you until it is a sure thing.


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Are u guys going to hot august nights????????????


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Aug 7 2007, 11:40 PM~8500813
> *And also another well known recording artist is about to sighned you guys won't be dissappointed :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

T
T
T!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WE TRYING REALLY HARD TO GO UP THERE TO SHOW THE CROWD THE REAL HOPPING ACTION. WE GOT DOUBLE PUMP CARS NOT THREE PUMPS TO THE NOSE LIKE SOME CADILLACS AND ONE MORE THING IF WE DO MAKE IT OUT THERE WE WANT THE HOPP JUDGES TO INSPECT THE CARS FOR EXTRA PUMPS. SO WE DONT GET CHEATED LIKE AT THE SOCIOS SHOW


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

That wouldn't be a problem. We would love to have some L.A. hoppers come down.
Just remember if you want the judges to inspect something for you guys then if someone complains about your ride you have to let the judge inspect yours also.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

THATS NOT A PROBLEM WILL SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE. THIS WILL BE THE LAST SHOW FOR THE UCE BLUE CUTTY AFTER THAT WE GOING TO RE DO THE ALL OVER


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 08:06 AM~8550323
> *THATS NOT A PROBLEM WILL SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE. THIS WILL BE THE LAST SHOW FOR THE UCE BLUE CUTTY AFTER THAT WE GOING TO RE DO THE ALL OVER
> *


Were glad to see you guys come down. I will be posting the prize money amount soon. Thanks!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 13 2007, 08:38 AM~8541175
> *WE TRYING REALLY HARD TO GO UP THERE TO SHOW THE CROWD THE REAL HOPPING ACTION. WE GOT DOUBLE PUMP CARS NOT THREE PUMPS TO THE NOSE LIKE SOME CADILLACS AND ONE MORE THING IF WE DO MAKE IT OUT THERE WE WANT THE HOPP JUDGES TO INSPECT THE CARS FOR  EXTRA PUMPS. SO WE DONT GET CHEATED LIKE AT THE SOCIOS SHOW
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 13 2007, 08:38 AM~8541175
> *WE TRYING REALLY HARD TO GO UP THERE TO SHOW THE CROWD THE REAL HOPPING ACTION. WE GOT DOUBLE PUMP CARS leded up cars
> 
> damm 3 pumps, thats a new low*


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 16 2007, 01:53 PM~8570659
> *:0    and dont forget also also leded up cars
> 
> damm 3 pumps, thats a new low
> *


I like how you keep it real. :thumbsup:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

Raj are you going to hop the icecream truck? With al that icecream weight it should get pretty good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J.K.


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

FM 102.5 has been pumping up the carshow all week on the radio. They really put out that PITBULL is going to be there


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 16 2007, 02:53 PM~8570659
> *:0    and dont forget also also leded up cars
> 
> damm 3 pumps, thats a new low
> *


WILL SEE WHO HAS THE LEAD THE CARS DOING 90+INCHES AND FALLING BACK DOWN


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 18 2007, 12:31 PM~8583832
> *WILL SEE WHO HAS THE LEAD THE CARS DOING 90+INCHES AND FALLING BACK DOWN
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats the shit right there!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 20 2007, 09:01 AM~8595469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 17 2007, 04:27 PM~8330253
> *For right now: The Rules will be as followed.
> 
> single pump: the car can only lock up 35inches from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper. Car can't get stuck.
> ...


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

what up fellas sounds like the show is going to be off the hoooooooooook :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 20 2007, 08:01 AM~8595469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 20 2007, 09:01 AM~8595469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 21 2007, 10:43 PM~8613481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 21 2007, 08:49 AM~8604850
> *
> *


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

It's getting close to the show. :biggrin:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

A few people have asked me about pre-registration, here u go, 

http://www.culturalconnectionevent.com/for...gistratiion.pdf


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

HISPANIC HERITAGE MONTH 
SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 30th 2007 

Yolo County Fairgrounds

1125 East St. Woodland California

Gente would like to take this opportunity to invite you, your friends and family to our first Annual Cultural Connection Custom Car Show and Concert. The Hispanic Heritage month is very important to us and our community. We plan to share the Connection with our youth and also our peers. The Cultural Connection is a bond of Family, friends, and entertainment. Expect that this festival will unite all forms of Hispanics and more. 

Featuring:

Custom car show (Show n Shine) 

Hydraulic Hop Competition 

Show coverage by Lowrider Magazine and more. 

Concert by top performing artist’s 

Nationally acclaimed DJ’s from DUB Magazine, Lowrider Magazine and also the Hot Import Nights custom car show. 

Hip Hop Dance competition 

Mariachi’s performing all day 

Folkloric Dancers

Kids Fun Zone w/Games, rides and slides 

Eco conscious vender booths 

Door prizes and giveaways 

Food and Drink vendors


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 24 2007, 11:16 AM~8632562
> *HISPANIC HERITAGE MONTH
> SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 30th 2007
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

How much is General Admission?


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Aug 25 2007, 01:54 AM~8637455
> *How much is General Admission?
> *


I think it $15


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

How old are you Rich??


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 20 2007, 09:01 AM~8595469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Is there a pre-reg form? *


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:uh: ya what he said


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Aug 29 2007, 10:52 AM~8669329
> *Is there a pre-reg form?
> *


X2


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Go to culturalconnection.com  fot the pre reg


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Aug 29 2007, 03:45 PM~8672202
> *Go to culturalconnection.com  fot the pre reg
> *


That didn't work bro....


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 29 2007, 02:49 PM~8672237
> *That didn't work bro....
> *


try www.culturalconnection.com it should work I was just on there


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Aug 29 2007, 03:51 PM~8672262
> *try www.culturalconnection.com it should work I was just on there
> *


Maybe i am doing it wrong ... what is on the page ... all i see is at the top is this 
"The domain culturalconnection.com is for sale. To purchase, call BuyDomains.com at 781-839-7903 or 866-866-2700." and a lady holding a bag and a bunch of other links .... is this what i am supposed to see?


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 29 2007, 03:01 PM~8672329
> *Maybe i am doing it wrong ... what is on the page ... all i see is at the top is this
> "The domain culturalconnection.com is for sale. To purchase, call BuyDomains.com at 781-839-7903 or 866-866-2700." and a lady holding a bag and a bunch of other links .... is this what i am supposed to see?
> *


Man it should show pitbull and lady tribe on a flyer and above it should say click here to enter site than it will say car club click it and it will show pre reg


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Here it is bro 

http://www.culturalconnectionevent.com/


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

http://www.culturalconnectionevent.com/for...gistratiion.pdf

Pre Reg Form


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 29 2007, 03:04 PM~8672350
> *Here it is bro
> 
> http://www.culturalconnectionevent.com/
> *


your right my bad bro I forgot to put event,good lookin out homie :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Aug 29 2007, 04:06 PM~8672369
> *your right my bad bro I forgot to put event,good lookin out homie :biggrin:
> *


There is a Saturday check in .... I mean it says it on the flyer but just wanted to make sure .... 

No problem bro .... :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Pre Reg form already filled out and sending it out tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 29 2007, 03:10 PM~8672397
> *Pre Reg form already filled out and sending it out tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

WHAT ARE THE PAYOUTS FOR THE HOP?


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 29 2007, 03:05 PM~8672363
> *http://www.culturalconnectionevent.com/for...gistratiion.pdf
> 
> Pre Reg Form
> *



*THANKS *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

this show going to be off the hook


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

how much is it to pre reg bikes?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 21 2007, 08:49 AM~8604850
> *
> *


whats the fee for bikes and a car for the hopp


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 29 2007, 04:14 PM~8672428
> *WHAT ARE THE PAYOUTS FOR THE HOP?
> *


x9999999999 :0


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 29 2007, 03:14 PM~8672428
> *WHAT ARE THE PAYOUTS FOR THE HOP?
> *


Don't no the whole amount yet but put it this way u won't be dissappointed it is alot


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 24 2007, 10:13 AM~8632546
> *A few people have asked me about pre-registration, here u go,
> 
> http://www.culturalconnectionevent.com/for...gistratiion.pdf
> *


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

will you guys have payout for the bikes


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 30 2007, 09:46 PM~8683635
> *will you guys have payout for the bikes
> *


yes


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Aug 31 2007, 09:45 AM~8685969
> *yes
> *


 I think its going to be one of the best car club show for nor cal :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 31 2007, 10:45 AM~8686358
> * I think its going to be one of the best car club show for nor cal :thumbsup:
> *


agreed.








must not be cheap !!!!!!


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 1 2007, 09:21 AM~8691961
> *agreed.
> must not be cheap !!!!!!
> *


nope we went al out its going to be off the hook


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Sep 1 2007, 10:23 AM~8691972
> *nope we went al out its going to be off the hook
> *


get brotha lynch to preform :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 1 2007, 10:28 AM~8691996
> *get brotha lynch to preform  :biggrin:
> *


DATS MY HOMIE!


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Elco class ?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Its almost here you don't want to miss this one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey everybody try to remember to Pre Reg to get indoors and better price just go to www.culturalconnectionevents.com


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

GoodFellas will be there


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 3 2007, 09:15 PM~8708463
> *GoodFellas will be there
> *


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 3 2007, 09:15 PM~8708463
> *GoodFellas will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Creative Expressions will be there


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

whats the hop payout and rules?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 1 2007, 02:52 PM~8692964
> *Elco class ?
> *


Why are you asking you know the Elco won't be there :uh:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 3 2007, 09:24 PM~8708566
> *Creative Expressions will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 4 2007, 12:27 AM~8708605
> *Why are you asking you know the Elco won't be there  :uh:
> *


eastbay alley again


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:0


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 17 2007, 03:27 PM~8330253
> *For right now: The Rules will be as followed.
> 
> single pump: the car can only lock up 35inches from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper. Car can't get stuck.
> ...


These are the rules for right now and there is alot of money for the hop just cant say the whole amount yet because were not done getting sponsor money but its already over 2500


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Everyone try to prereg uffin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Sep 4 2007, 01:16 PM~8713089
> *Everyone try to prereg uffin:
> *


Mailing mine today .... Can't wait bro


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 4 2007, 12:19 PM~8713126
> *Mailing mine today .... Can't wait bro
> *


Thanks Locs


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Im gonna try my best to make it out for the homies


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 4 2007, 02:56 PM~8713923
> *Im gonna try my best to make it out for the homies
> *


Get a room and come out saturday night we are going to party it up the night before .... :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 4 2007, 01:58 PM~8713938
> *Get a room and come out saturday night we are going to party it up the night before ....  :biggrin:
> *


i just might do that :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

there will be a big night before party for sure I will let you no where when I get more info


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Sep 4 2007, 03:19 PM~8714083
> *there will be a big night before party for sure  I will let you no where when I get more info
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 4 2007, 02:58 PM~8713938
> *Get a room and come out saturday night we are going to party it up the night before ....  :biggrin:
> *


LET ME KNOW HOMIE SO WE CAN KICK IT! SO I CAN SHOW YOU ALL MY RAIDERS STUFF I HAVE......LOL...... :0 :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 4 2007, 02:50 PM~8714309
> *LET ME KNOW HOMIE SO WE CAN KICK IT! SO I CAN SHOW YOU ALL MY RAIDERS STUFF I HAVE......LOL...... :0  :0
> *


your gonna get jumped!! dont think i dont know where u live!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 4 2007, 03:50 PM~8714309
> *LET ME KNOW HOMIE SO WE CAN KICK IT! SO I CAN SHOW YOU ALL MY RAIDERS STUFF I HAVE......LOL...... :0  :0
> *


Cool bro i will hit you up ... and no need to see all that stuff ....


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djrascal+Sep 1 2007, 02:52 PM~8692964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WHERE CAN I GET A LIST OF THE CATEGORIES?
I CHECKED THE REGISTRATION FORM AND IT DOESN'T SAY MUCH??


THANKS.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 4 2007, 03:59 PM~8714381
> *Cool bro i will hit you up ... and no need to see all that stuff ....
> *


J/K BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Any_Gueys_@Sep 4 2007, 03:03 PM~8714419
> *WHERE CAN I GET A LIST OF THE CATEGORIES?
> I CHECKED THE REGISTRATION FORM  AND IT DOESN'T SAY MUCH??
> THANKS.
> *


I will post a list of categories as soon as I can.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

Already sent out our pre reg. for both Cars and Bikes. UntouchableS in the House  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Sep 4 2007, 09:39 PM~8718048
> *Already sent out our pre reg. for both Cars and Bikes.  UntouchableS in the House   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Homie we appreciate it


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

icee63 did you place in san mateo?


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

i MISSED THE TROPHY AWARDS IN OUR CLASS.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Sep 4 2007, 10:26 PM~8718379
> *icee63 did you place in san mateo?
> *


Yah I got 2nd in street, didn't you get first in mild


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 4 2007, 02:56 PM~8713923
> *Im gonna try my best to make it out for the homies
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

ok gente...who is going from San Jo and the Central Coast...I think we should start a caravan from Salinas to Gilroy to San Jose and pick up rides along the way...what do you guys and gals think????


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

anybody know the bike classes? :dunno:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Sep 5 2007, 07:40 PM~8725268
> *anybody know the bike classes? :dunno:
> *



does Not matter, U da WINNER! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Sep 5 2007, 06:40 PM~8725268
> *anybody know the bike classes? :dunno:
> *


I'll try to post soon as I can :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

And there will be a bikini contest as of right now 1st place is $500.00 an 2nd is $200.00 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Sep 5 2007, 10:25 PM~8726874
> *And there will be a bikini contest as of right now 1st place is $500.00 an 2nd is $200.00 :biggrin:
> *


T
T
T


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'LL BE GOING 2 THIS SHOW


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

you know we are there!!!!!!!


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

IMPALAS STOCKTON AND SACRAMENTO CHAPTERS WILL BE THERE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 6 2007, 09:59 AM~8729374
> *I'LL BE GOING 2 THIS SHOW
> *


R U Bringing the truck?


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

SKANLESS will be there with a few rides!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Sep 6 2007, 06:34 PM~8733627
> *R U Bringing the truck?
> *




:no: :no: :no: 

I'm bringing my booth :biggrin:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

T
T
T

:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Sep 6 2007, 05:39 PM~8733262
> *IMPALAS STOCKTON AND SACRAMENTO  CHAPTERS WILL BE THERE
> *


 :nono: All of Stockton wont be there! Some of ours and other chapters have to go to Fresno to pay respect to that Chapter for their 10 year Anniversary. Should show atleast 4 cars from our chapter for Lolystics :thumbsup: Good luck with the show.


----------



## Northgate Cruise (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey Lo*lystics and Sac area Lowriders! Trying to get a Cruise Night together for Sept. 15th on Northgate Blvd.

People said, were Lo*lystics go, the rest will follow!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO+Sep 6 2007, 06:34 PM~8733627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Sep 6 2007, 08:33 PM~8734175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EDDIE MY LOVE will be there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Sep 6 2007, 10:29 PM~8736220
> *EDDIE MY LOVE will be there!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


That's what I'm talking about. For those who have not seen this ride, you have to see it. So much love went into this ride from alot of car clubs, solo riders and etc.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Northgate Cruise_@Sep 6 2007, 09:20 PM~8735765
> *Hey Lo*lystics and Sac area Lowriders!  Trying to get a Cruise Night together for Sept. 15th on Northgate Blvd.
> 
> People said, were Lo*lystics go, the rest will follow!! :biggrin:
> *


I will talk to the guys, we should be their. We are always down to ride.


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

*tickets on sale today for our car show only $10.25 from KSFM 102.5 




Originally posted by geezee916@Sep 6 2007, 07:33 PM~8734175


























T
T
T

:thumbsup:


Click to expand...

*tickets on sale today for our car show only $10.25 from KSFM 102.5


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Sep 5 2007, 07:40 PM~8725268
> *anybody know the bike classes? :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 65impR.Ocapcity (Aug 28, 2007)

whens is the last reg date n where o how do i reg! we'd like to reg soon as possible! If u can send back some info it would greatly be appreciated! thanks! o n also i got a lady that might be interested in the contest! let me knoe n R.O cap city well be there fo sho! thanks! "[email protected] or myspace/classics "(jus in case thankyou)


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65impR.Ocapcity_@Sep 7 2007, 02:58 PM~8741023
> *whens is the last reg date n where o how do i reg! we'd like to reg soon as possible! If u can send back some info it would greatly be appreciated! thanks! o n also i got a lady that might be interested in the contest! let me knoe n R.O cap city well be there fo sho! thanks! "[email protected] or myspace/classics "(jus in case thankyou)
> *


go to culturalconnectionevents.com to pre reg you still have time try to do it soon as possible especially if you want indoors first come first served :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

it was cool meeting you guys tonight we ready for the show


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Sep 7 2007, 11:44 PM~8744282
> *it was cool meeting you guys tonight we ready for the show
> *


Same here I'm glad that you guys are going to make it to our show


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 7 2007, 07:16 AM~8737402
> *That's what I'm talking about. For those who have not seen this ride, you have to see it. So much love went into this ride from alot of car clubs, solo riders and etc.
> *


IVE SEEN THIS CAR ANT MORENOS UHPOLSTERY..I GOT CHILLS STANDING NEXT TO IT KNOWIN EDDIE WAS THERE AT ONE TIME.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Sep 7 2007, 11:44 PM~8744282
> *it was cool meeting you guys tonight we ready for the show
> *


What's up bro, it was cool knowing we had alot in comin(P*****). :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 8 2007, 02:00 PM~8746587
> *What's up bro, it was cool knowing we had alot in comin(P*****). :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: i feel you ha ha


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.culturalconnectionevent.com/index2.html

See you guys there. :thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

am there for shure! few of my friends wunt to take they suv's out there and my brother from the sac. his harley too!!!! so save me a good spot! lol :biggrin:


----------



## NATHIZZLE (Sep 10, 2007)

so ya comiN to my hometowN N woodloNe well ill be cruisin tha 66 cadi on 100 spokes!!!! Nate g aka Nathizzle see ya there


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

A couple more weeks and it is going down.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 3 2007, 10:27 PM~8708605
> *Why are you asking you know the Elco won't be there  :uh:
> *


  Just sent my pre-reg out on tuesday...."ElkoChino" will be there !


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 5 2007, 07:31 PM~8724606
> *ok gente...who is going from San Jo and the Central Coast...I think we should start a caravan from Salinas to Gilroy to San Jose and pick up rides along the way...what do you guys and gals think????
> *


anyone interested???? there's plenty of time to set it up.....


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ANY WORD ON THE HOP PAYOUT YET?


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 10 2007, 07:40 AM~8756836
> *anyone interested???? there's plenty of time to set it up.....
> *


When you guys roll thru Stockton/Lodi...i'll join in


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 10 2007, 09:07 AM~8756926
> *When you guys roll thru Stockton/Lodi...i'll join in
> *


lets do this....we can all meet up on the way up on saturday


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 9 2007, 09:53 PM~8755383
> *  Just sent my pre-reg out on tuesday...."ElkoChino" will be there !
> *


And there is an elco class :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 10 2007, 07:52 AM~8756870
> *ANY WORD ON THE HOP PAYOUT YET?
> *


what he said :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

is da girl on da fyer going 2 b there?


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 10 2007, 02:07 PM~8759439
> *is da girl on da fyer going 2 b there?
> *


Oh yah :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Sep 10 2007, 02:20 PM~8759157
> *And there is an elco class :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: then i'll be on full display


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i dont understand why the hop rules say 45 " for double pump thats radical 35 is more like it...... how much is the pay out and is it 1st 2nd and 3rd????


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

and make up your mind if there is a 3 to make a class rule


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 10 2007, 09:45 PM~8762804
> *and make up your mind if there is a 3 to make a class rule
> *


yeah what he said!! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

are you guys going to let trucks hopp in the same class with cars


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I will post all of the information at the end of the week.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Sep 10 2007, 04:19 PM~8759936
> *Oh yah :biggrin:
> *







MMMMMMMMMM LAP DANCE :biggrin:


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Sep 10 2007, 02:20 PM~8759157
> *And there is an elco class :biggrin:
> *



WHERE ARE THE CLASSES??


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 10 2007, 09:22 PM~8762612
> *i dont understand why the hop rules say 45 " for double pump thats radical 35 is more like it...... how much is the pay out and is it 1st 2nd and 3rd????
> *


QUIT BITCHIN 45 SOUNDS GOOD TO ME, YOU JUST MAD CAUSE YOU CANT LOCKUP THAT HIGH


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

quote=himbone,Sep 11 2007, 05:17 PM~8768872]
QUIT BITCHIN 45 SOUNDS GOOD TO ME, YOU JUST MAD CAUSE YOU CANT LOCKUP THAT HIGH
[/quote]
</span>[/SIZE] :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> quote=himbone,Sep 11 2007, 05:17 PM~8768872]
> QUIT BITCHIN 45 SOUNDS GOOD TO ME, YOU JUST MAD CAUSE YOU CANT LOCKUP THAT HIGH


</span>[/SIZE] :biggrin:
[/quote]
DONT WORRY WHATEVER THE LOCKUP IS ILL LOWER THE CAR DOWN JUST TO MAKE SURE THERE IS ENOUGH FOR A CLASS FOR YOU.....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> </span>[/SIZE] :biggrin:


DONT WORRY WHATEVER THE LOCKUP IS ILL LOWER THE CAR DOWN JUST TO MAKE SURE THERE IS ENOUGH FOR A CLASS FOR YOU.....
[/quote]
i think i can get 37"


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

or did you mean the chipper class


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

[/quote]
i think i can get 37"
[/quote]
YOU TALKING ABOUT LOCKUP OR HOPPING??????? :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i think i can get 37"
[/quote]
YOU TALKING ABOUT LOCKUP OR HOPPING??????? :biggrin:
[/quote]
lock up :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T  cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> </span>[/SIZE] :biggrin:


DONT WORRY WHATEVER THE LOCKUP IS ILL LOWER THE CAR DOWN JUST TO MAKE SURE THERE IS ENOUGH FOR A CLASS FOR YOU.....
[/quote]

heyyyyyyy , what about me putos??



( you know blood in blood out ) :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 11 2007, 09:13 PM~8770944
> *T T T   cant wait :thumbsup:
> *




u have 2 wait 18 more days


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 10 2007, 06:40 AM~8756836
> *anyone interested???? there's plenty of time to set it up.....
> *


A carvan would be tite as fuck good Idea Toro


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> DONT WORRY WHATEVER THE LOCKUP IS ILL LOWER THE CAR DOWN JUST TO MAKE SURE THERE IS ENOUGH FOR A CLASS FOR YOU.....


heyyyyyyy , what about me putos??
( you know blood in blood out ) :biggrin:
[/quote]
im tryin to raise mine up :biggrin: but the 2x4s' i got from home depo keep falling out :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

heyyyyyyy , what about me putos??
( you know blood in blood out ) :biggrin:
[/quote]
dont worry you can come too then tim has someone to battle for second place :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

actually buddy, im putting in my new wish bone and extended lowers im steppin my way to the top in 08


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 12 2007, 07:03 PM~8777915
> *actually buddy, im putting in my new wish bone and extended lowers im steppin my way to the top in 08
> *


 :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 12 2007, 07:03 PM~8777915
> *actually buddy, im putting in my new wish bone and extended lowers im steppin my way to the top in 08
> *


better be taking some big steps son and watch what ya step in on the way up


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev+Sep 12 2007, 07:03 PM~8777915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 






:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 12 2007, 09:10 PM~8778829
> *better be taking some big steps son and watch what ya step in on the way up
> *


stop telling them to ship my parts last minute :angry:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 13 2007, 05:49 PM~8785626
> *stop telling them to ship my parts last minute :angry:
> *


so thats what he did huh' no wonder my heavy dutty bearing support for my extended driveshaft havent come in yet :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 13 2007, 07:11 PM~8786221
> *so thats what he did huh'    no wonder my heavy dutty bearing support for my extended driveshaft havent come in yet :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

The radio station is pumping up the Car Show BIG time. FM 102.5 put out a good ad for the show.. Lot of people I talked to are going.


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Northgate Cruise_@Sep 6 2007, 10:20 PM~8735765
> *Hey Lo*lystics and Sac area Lowriders!  Trying to get a Cruise Night together for Sept. 15th on Northgate Blvd.
> 
> People said, were Lo*lystics go, the rest will follow!! :biggrin:
> *


We started a cruz on Northgate Blvd back around 92, 93, and it was off the hook. Those were the days. It would be cool to start it again.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Sep 13 2007, 10:33 PM~8788103
> *We started a cruz on Northgate Blvd back around 92, 93,  and it was off the hook. Those were the days. It would be cool to start it again.
> 
> 
> ...


It's going to be hard, alot of people will be washing their rides and getting ready for the Nor Cal ryder show the next day.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

WHATS UP LO*LYSTICS RAGZ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FA SHO


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 14 2007, 10:15 AM~8790404
> *
> 
> 
> ...





CAN'T WAIT 4 THIS SHOW


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Richie hit me back up i sent you a PM but your mail box is full .....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Sep 14 2007, 09:10 AM~8790373
> *WHATS UP LO*LYSTICS RAGZ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FA SHO
> *


Thanks guys!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 11 2007, 08:04 AM~8765082
> *I will post all of the information at the end of the week.
> *


well any new news on the rules and pay out :biggrin:


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

Just wanted to say "What's up to all the Members of Lolystics?'

Devotion Car Club will definetly be in the house we have 12 cars already pre-registered & we will also bring our bike club with another 8 entries if not more....

I've been waited all year for this show! If you guys need any help just give us a call.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Sep 14 2007, 09:10 AM~8790373
> *WHATS UP LO*LYSTICS RAGZ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FA SHO
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 14 2007, 10:31 AM~8790498
> *CAN'T WAIT 4 THIS SHOW
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@Sep 14 2007, 09:07 PM~8794702
> *Just wanted to say "What's up to all the Members of Lolystics?'
> 
> Devotion Car Club will definetly be in the house we have 12 cars already pre-registered & we will also bring our bike club with another 8 entries if not more....
> ...


Thanks guys, it's going to be alot of fun.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 14 2007, 09:41 AM~8790553
> *Richie hit me back up i sent you a PM but your mail box is full .....
> *


Wassup Locs resend it again my bad my computer was down for a couple of days :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 12 2007, 04:58 PM~8776661
> *A carvan would be tite as fuck good Idea Toro
> *


no one has said anything...it would be nice to take some pics and add them to the show coverage when we feature it....


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

can we still pre-register? are u guys having a sond system competion?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Sep 16 2007, 05:28 PM~8803639
> *can we still pre-register? are u guys having a sond system competion?
> *


You can still pre-register till the end of this week. Their is no sound competion.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 17 2007, 06:03 AM~8807244
> *You can still pre-register till the end of this week. Their is no sound competion.
> *


14 DAYS TO GO! CAN'T WAIT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

for single and double street hoppers is it ok to modify quarter panels? ie shrink them so you can raise your frame higher. Ive seen a car from up that way whos bumper is at the taillights and thats just not normal on a 64 impala


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 17 2007, 07:27 AM~8807770
> *for single and double street hoppers is it ok to modify quarter panels? ie shrink them so you can raise your frame higher. Ive seen a car from up that way whos bumper is at the taillights and thats just not normal on a 64 impala
> *


No it is not ok to midify quarter panels in the single and double pump classes.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

This week is the last week for pre-reg. We must have your pre-reg form no later then this Thursday the 20th. This is one show you don't want to miss. We already have over 100 pre-reg.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 17 2007, 11:00 AM~8808651
> *No it is not ok to midify quarter panels in the single and double pump classes.
> *


GOOD TO KNOW SO IF A CAR WAS THERE AND IT IS MODIFIED IT WILL GET DQ'D I HOPE, EVEN IF IT IS A LRM LEGAL CAR?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*EVERYONE is invited to come out to our 1st Annual LayItLow Picnic out here.......
Bring your rides, and families and some food for your group and lets kick back....

* BRING FOOD FOR YOUR FAMILY AND FRIENDS AS NONE WILL BE PROVIDED, THERE ARE BBQ PITS ALREADY THERE, LETS GET TOGETHER AND HAVE A GOOD TIME LEAVE THE ATTITUDES AT HOME AND BRING THE FAMILY OUT**


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 17 2007, 10:08 AM~8808724
> *GOOD TO KNOW SO IF A CAR WAS THERE AND IT IS MODIFIED IT WILL GET DQ'D I HOPE, EVEN IF IT IS A LRM LEGAL CAR?
> *


You have to remember it is hard to please everyone. Our only concern is as long as the cars go by the the rules stated earlier. I know I haven't been to clear on the rules and I am working on that right now. Like I said it's hard to please everyone. I just answered your question straight up. I don't think it is right, but for our show I don't know if that will be a rule.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 17 2007, 10:05 AM~8808690
> *This week is the last week for pre-reg. We must have your pre-reg form no later then this Thursday the 20th. This is one show you don't want to miss. We already have over 100 pre-reg.
> *


We actually have about 170 pre reg so hurry and pre reg for better price we won't run out of room :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Can't wait 4 the show hno:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 17 2007, 06:03 AM~8807244
> *You can still pre-register till the end of this week. Their is no sound competion.
> *


good lookin just put my pre reg in the mail :thumbsup: you guys were lookin good out there yesturday showin strong as allways love the old school caddy


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

BLVD KINGS WILL B THERE


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 17 2007, 11:05 AM~8808690
> *This week is the last week for pre-reg. We must have your pre-reg form no later then this Thursday the 20th. This is one show you don't want to miss. We already have over 100 pre-reg.
> *


And one of those is mine :biggrin: .... check already went through .... it's on now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 18 2007, 02:09 PM~8818481
> *And one of those is mine  :biggrin: .... check already went through .... it's on now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's were that extra 30 came from. I was ready to go buy me some new emblems for the knockoffs. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

WILL YOU HAVE A "SPECIAL INTEREST" CATAGORY SO I CAN BRING MY SONS CAR


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 18 2007, 03:58 PM~8819193
> *WILL YOU HAVE A "SPECIAL INTEREST" CATAGORY SO I CAN BRING MY SONS CAR
> *


yup


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Sep 17 2007, 06:38 PM~8812521
> *good lookin just put my pre reg in the mail  :thumbsup: you guys were lookin good out there yesturday showin strong as allways love the old school caddy
> *


Thanks Billjack same to you


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 18 2007, 03:09 PM~8818481
> *And one of those is mine  :biggrin: .... check already went through .... it's on now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Sep 17 2007, 05:15 PM~8811335
> *We actually have about 170 pre reg so hurry and pre reg for better price we won't run out of room :biggrin:
> *


how much is it the day of the show?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Sep 18 2007, 08:49 PM~8821499
> *how much is it the day of the show?
> *


think its 40$,Man cant wait for this show hno: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

can you add a chippin class for the hop? i need something i can have a chance to win!!!!!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 18 2007, 04:54 PM~8819164
> *That's were that extra 30 came from. I was ready to go buy me some new emblems for the knockoffs. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

how much for the hopp the day of the show


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

We gonna blow the roof off of this bitch!! Come thru and kick it wit us...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 19 2007, 02:43 PM~8825414
> *We gonna blow the roof off of this bitch!! Come thru and kick it wit us...
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 19 2007, 01:26 PM~8825753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You gonna be takin pics Jess? It would be cool to get a group pic of the club at the show, framed up


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 19 2007, 03:58 PM~8825982
> *You gonna be takin pics Jess?  It would be cool to get a group pic of the club at the show, framed up
> *


I'm covering the show for my magazine bro...it's on the flyer.....and yeah I'll hook it up.....I should have key chains too


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 19 2007, 02:11 PM~8826101
> *I'm covering the show for my magazine bro...it's on the flyer.....and yeah I'll hook it up.....I should have key chains too
> *


  Are you going to be selling them custom framed portraits you hook up too?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 19 2007, 04:17 PM~8826166
> *  Are you going to be selling them custom framed portraits you hook up too?
> *


I don't know about the frames...but the prints and key chains...yes...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 19 2007, 02:18 PM~8826178
> *I don't know about the frames...but the prints and key chains...yes...
> *


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

any word on the hop pay out yet??


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 19 2007, 02:58 PM~8825982
> *You gonna be takin pics Jess?  It would be cool to get a group pic of the club at the show, framed up
> *


84CUTTY WILLB THERE SO HIT ME UP AND ILL TAKE THAT PIC. :thumbsup: 4 U GUYS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

can't wait for the show :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Sep 20 2007, 03:31 PM~8835069
> *can't wait for the show :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT

Praying the Elco will be ready by then


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 19 2007, 09:55 PM~8828892
> *84CUTTY WILLB THERE SO HIT ME UP AND ILL TAKE THAT PIC. :thumbsup: 4 U GUYS
> *


you can by my ASSistant.....bring the hotties to the booth...heheheh


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 20 2007, 08:36 PM~8837092
> *TTT
> 
> Praying the Elco will be ready by then
> *


Did you get what I told you for your display


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 21 2007, 01:29 AM~8838443
> *Did you get what I told you for your display
> *


u just want to put liquor bottles everwhere don't you...heheheheh...what's up Joe?


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SHOWTIME IS GETTING CLOSER GOOD LUCK ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE WE HEAR


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## 16467 (Mar 26, 2007)

the weather forecast is fantastic for sept 30


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

MY BOOTH REG IS ON DA WAY


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 21 2007, 12:29 AM~8838443
> *Did you get what I told you for your display
> *


mirror,check, tweezers, check, :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

:dunno: Where exacly is the yolo co. fairgrounds?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 21 2007, 03:45 PM~8842846
> *:dunno:  Where exacly is the yolo co. fairgrounds?
> *



One more time T T T


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 21 2007, 02:59 PM~8842940
> *One more time T T T
> *


1125 East Street Woodland, California 95776


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 21 2007, 05:13 PM~8843329
> *1125 East Street  Woodland, California 95776
> *


thanx homie, seeya next weekend


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 21 2007, 12:51 PM~8841646
> *mirror,check, tweezers, check,  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: funny guy Frank :biggrin: 


Hey ICEE, did you ever find out what happen to my form?


Hey Joe, i need help finding those for my display, only place i seen them was on-line and it takes 3 weeks to get here


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Is there power for the indoors?


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 14 2007, 10:31 AM~8790498
> *CAN'T WAIT 4 THIS SHOW
> *


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 14 2007, 10:15 AM~8790404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Here are the hop pay outs and rules.

Their will be a single, double, and radical class. Three to make a class. 1st-$700 and 2nd $300 in each class. Cars must hop not get stuck. If cars get stuck, they will be disqualified. This applys to all classes.

Rules: 

Single pump: Lock up height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper is 35inches.

Double pump:Lock up height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper is
45inches.

Radical: Everything goes. Just can't get stuck.

If their is not three to make a class. We will give up $500 for first place.
Any further questions you can PM me. Thanks for you support.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 22 2007, 04:41 PM~8848756
> *Here are the hop pay outs and rules.
> 
> Their will be a single, double, and radical class. Three to make a class. 1st-$700 and 2nd $300 in each class. Cars must hop not get stuck. If cars get stuck, they will be disqualified. This applys to all classes.
> ...


SOUNDS FAIR! :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 22 2007, 04:41 PM~8848756
> *Here are the hop pay outs and rules.
> 
> Their will be a single, double, and radical class. Three to make a class. 1st-$700 and 2nd $300 in each class. Cars must hop not get stuck. If cars get stuck, they will be disqualified. This applys to all classes.
> ...



hell yeah this is off the hook right here

is there a truck class?? how about elcos?? those considered trucks??


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 22 2007, 04:46 PM~8848990
> *hell yeah this is off the hook right here
> 
> is there a truck class??    how about elcos??  those considered trucks??
> *


Sorry their is no truck class.


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 17 2007, 11:05 AM~8808690
> *This week is the last week for pre-reg. We must have your pre-reg form no later then this Thursday the 20th. This is one show you don't want to miss. We already have over 100 pre-reg.
> *



You must have the category list already???

What are the categories? I have been waiting for you to post :biggrin:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 21 2007, 09:20 PM~8844992
> *Is there power for the indoors?
> *


Yes.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Any_Gueys_@Sep 22 2007, 05:15 PM~8849146
> *You must have the category list already???
> 
> What are the categories?  I have been waiting for you to post :biggrin:
> *


I will try and have it up today.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

SO Whose comin up for the pre party? Saturday nite...


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: SOCIOS IN DA HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 23 2007, 04:45 PM~8854029
> *SO Whose comin up for the pre party?  Saturday nite...
> *


I'M THERE! uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EDOG_@Sep 23 2007, 06:59 PM~8854896
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  SOCIOS IN DA HOUSE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 22 2007, 05:46 PM~8848990
> *hell yeah this is off the hook right here
> 
> is there a truck class??    how about elcos??  those considered trucks??
> *


yippie i just make the radical class :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 23 2007, 07:57 AM~8851567
> *Yes.
> *


Do i need to let you know now if i need power or when i get there?


Thanks bro


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 23 2007, 04:45 PM~8854029
> *SO Whose comin up for the pre party?  Saturday nite...
> *


You know we are :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 23 2007, 10:14 PM~8856315
> *Do i need to let you know now if i need power or when i get there?
> Thanks bro
> *


bring your jorge forman grill :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 23 2007, 10:16 PM~8856326
> *bring your jorge forman grill :biggrin:
> *


Bring the burgers and i will :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 22 2007, 06:01 PM~8849059
> *Sorry their is no truck class.
> *


DOES THAT MEAN THAT THE TRUCK CAN HOP WITH THE CARS OR IT CANT HOP AT ALL


----------



## shoes138 (Jul 25, 2007)

so no trucks, can be in the show or did i read that wrong?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shoes138_@Sep 24 2007, 12:23 AM~8856977
> *so no trucks, can be in the show or did i read that wrong?
> *


for the hopp


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shoes138_@Sep 23 2007, 11:23 PM~8856977
> *so no trucks, can be in the show or did i read that wrong?
> *


I meant their in not a truck class in the Hop contest. Trucks are more then welcome to the show.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 23 2007, 09:43 PM~8856481
> *DOES THAT MEAN THAT THE TRUCK CAN HOP WITH THE CARS OR IT CANT HOP AT ALL
> *


You can hop it all you want to, it just won't be winning any money :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 24 2007, 06:40 AM~8857959
> *I meant their in not a truck class in the Hop contest. Trucks are more then welcome to the show.
> *



what up Raj! A few more days to go


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*5 MORE DAYS TILL SHOWTIME  *


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag+Sep 23 2007, 07:58 AM~8851572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bro, I just need to know your convertible class and your pre-50's?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

This is going to be the event of the year for Nor Cal. So make sure you don't miss it. :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

so are el caminos considered trucks>>???


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 24 2007, 03:02 PM~8860313
> *This is going to be the event of the year for Nor Cal. So make sure you don't miss it. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

will mondo be hopping in the street or radical class?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 24 2007, 05:19 PM~8862051
> *so are el caminos considered trucks>>???
> *


No, el caminos are not considered a truck. I'm not saying trucks are not allowed. It is just we don't have a truck class.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 24 2007, 05:44 PM~8862281
> *will mondo be hopping in the street or radical class?
> *


That's a new one to me, I didn't hear that Mondo was coming. If he is, he can hop in any class he wants to as long as he follows the rules and the same goes for anyone else.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Can you tell me what the catagories are for bikes? :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 24 2007, 09:29 PM~8863832
> *That's a new one to me, I didn't hear that Mondo was coming. If he is, he can hop in any class he wants to as long as he follows the rules and the same goes for anyone else.
> *


thats the word on the streets


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

whats up with ristbands and tickets? like how many people to we get to bring in with an entry? are u guys selling tickets on sat? i have a a whole bunch of homies that want to go but we dont know anything about tickets or entry to the show.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*4 MORE DAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Sep 25 2007, 08:56 AM~8866059
> *whats up with ristbands and tickets? like how many people to we get to bring in with an entry? are u guys selling tickets on sat? i have a a whole bunch of homies that want to go but we dont know anything about tickets or entry to the show.
> *


X2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 25 2007, 09:29 AM~8866193
> *X2
> *



X3


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

what time U guyz planin 2 head out 2 sacras?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 25 2007, 10:38 AM~8866567
> *what time U guyz planin 2 head out 2 sacras?
> *


I am leaving Saturday .....


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 25 2007, 10:38 AM~8866568
> *I am leaving Saturday .....
> *


damn, we got a b-day party to attn on sat.


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 25 2007, 10:38 AM~8866568
> *I am leaving Saturday .....
> *


damn, we got a b-day party to attn on sat.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 25 2007, 11:20 AM~8866801
> *damn, we got a b-day party to attn on sat.
> *


All good leave on sunday .... :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey homies heres some more info, 2 wristbands per car entry, for more info check out the website.....www.culturalconnectionevent.com

$30.00 per vehicle to show if pre-registered (before Wednesday, September 12th, 2007)
$40.00 per vehicle to show if registered day of show
$25.00 per Lowrider Bike to show
$40.00 per vehicle to compete in Hydraulic Showdown*!!
*You must be able to drive vehicle into area.
**You will receive 2 free tickets per car registered and for extra tickets a charge of $15 each.
***Three Vehicles to make a category
Pre-registration applications are due by Wednesday, September 12th, 2007 for priority placement.
All vehicles must check-in between 12 - 5 p.m. on Saturday, September 29th, or 9 – 11 a.m. on Sunday, September 30th, 2007, Back entrance of the Yolo County Fairgrounds, Woodland, CA. (Sat. Front Only)
Applications received after September 12th, 2007 will be considered only if space is still available.
Return completed application and check to: Payment must accompany application.
GC Entertainment Make checks payable to GC Entertainment
1134 McKinley Ave For Info: 530.666.4647 or go to
Woodland CA, 95695 www.CulturalConnectionEvent.com


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 25 2007, 10:46 AM~8866906
> *Hey homies heres some more info, 2 wristbands per car entry, for more info check out the website.....www.culturalconnectionevent.com
> 
> $30.00 per vehicle to show if pre-registered (before Wednesday, September 12th, 2007)
> ...


so i can buy as many wristbands as i want to on sat for 15 each?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Sep 25 2007, 10:51 AM~8866947
> *so i can buy as many wristbands as i want to on sat for 15 each?
> *


yep. according to our registration form that's the word.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

HOW MANY WRISTBANDS FOR DA VENDORS?


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 24 2007, 07:19 PM~8862051
> *so are el caminos considered trucks>>???
> *



Are you hopping an El Camino ?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Sep 25 2007, 09:17 PM~8871066
> *Are you hopping an El Camino ?
> *


are you? :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 25 2007, 10:32 PM~8871175
> *are you? :biggrin:
> *


Maybe :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Sep 25 2007, 09:56 PM~8871320
> *Maybe  :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 14 2007, 10:15 AM~8790404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoes138_@Sep 24 2007, 12:23 AM~8856977
> *so no trucks, can be in the show or did i read that wrong?
> *


Bro. bring your truck. The more the better.


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Sep 25 2007, 08:56 AM~8866059
> *whats up with ristbands and tickets? like how many people to we get to bring in with an entry? are u guys selling tickets on sat? i have a a whole bunch of homies that want to go but we dont know anything about tickets or entry to the show.
> *


You can go to tickets.com and get them.


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Sep 25 2007, 11:09 PM~8871688
> *You can go to tickets.com and get them.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*3 MORE DAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 25 2007, 10:11 PM~8871703
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Serio homie the tickets are being sold on tickets.com and a few local spots too. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sup Nono??? sup Raj????


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 26 2007, 08:02 AM~8872939
> *Serio homie the tickets are being sold on tickets.com and a few local spots too.  :biggrin:
> *



OH SHIT! :0 my bad, I thought U were being sarcastic.  :burn:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 26 2007, 08:07 AM~8872964
> *OH SHIT!  :0  my bad, I thought U were being sarcastic.   :burn:
> *





 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro+Sep 26 2007, 07:05 AM~8872954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its all love homie it's a big event so we got ticket sales goin on all over. You can buy em at the front gate on Sunday too though


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

A little info for all the homies, the front of the fairgrounds is right across the street from the County Fair mall. Go around the block to the back of the fairgrounds to get your car inside the fairgrounds. Parking is also in the back but its unpaved. We gonna do our best to move everyone in as quick as possible.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Sep 25 2007, 09:56 PM~8871320
> *Maybe  :wave:
> *


nice well I wont be there so goodluck to whoever goes


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 26 2007, 08:27 AM~8873108
> *A little info for all the homies, the front of the fairgrounds is right across the street from the County Fair mall.  Go around the block to the back of the fairgrounds to get your car inside the fairgrounds.  Parking is also in the back but its unpaved.  We gonna do our best to move everyone in as quick as possible.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

See you all on Saturday .... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 26 2007, 08:27 AM~8873108
> *A little info for all the homies, the front of the fairgrounds is right across the street from the County Fair mall.  Go around the block to the back of the fairgrounds to get your car inside the fairgrounds.  Parking is also in the back but its unpaved.  We gonna do our best to move everyone in as quick as possible.
> *




do vendors come in da same way? n how many wristbands r we getting?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 26 2007, 07:47 AM~8873221
> *nice well I wont be there so goodluck to whoever goes
> *


You can come, I talked to Mondo he isn't coming. :roflmao: Just playn!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 26 2007, 09:02 AM~8873327
> *You can come, I talked to Mondo he isn't coming.  :roflmao: Just playn!
> *


picking up a new impala in elko nv this sunday, cant be in 2 places at once


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 26 2007, 09:08 AM~8873372
> *picking up a new impala in elko nv this sunday, cant be in 2 places at once
> *


SO THAT MEANS ONE LESS COMPETITOR I GOT A BETTER CHANCE IN THE RADICAL CLASS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 26 2007, 08:08 AM~8873372
> *picking up a new impala in elko nv this sunday, cant be in 2 places at once
> *


That's cool, wish you could have made it. So you pick up another ragtop or what?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 26 2007, 09:14 AM~8873412
> *That's cool, wish you could have made it. So you pick up another ragtop or what?
> *


no 64 ss hardtop power window ac, factory cruise, needs alot of work but has potential


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 26 2007, 07:59 AM~8873304
> *do vendors come in da same way? n how many wristbands r we getting?
> *


NOt sure homie, but get a hold of this guy, he can answer that one for you. 
Contact: Ben Castillo 
[email protected]
530.207.7385 office 
530.666.4647 fax

The big gates are at the back. Come see us when you get there and we should have it all figured out.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the homies!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 26 2007, 10:22 AM~8873911
> *NOt sure homie, but get a hold of this guy, he can answer that one for you.
> Contact: Ben Castillo
> [email protected]
> ...




thanks


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 26 2007, 10:08 AM~8874134
> *thanks
> *


De nada homie



TTT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Sep 25 2007, 09:56 PM~8871320
> *Maybe  :wave:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 24 2007, 09:26 PM~8863808
> *No, el caminos are not considered a truck. I'm not saying trucks are not allowed. It is just we don't have a truck class.
> *


  thanks!


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

The radio station (102.5) FM just say that the tickets on the TicketWeb.com are SOLD OUT!!!!!!!!!!!! But you can still get in on the day of the show at the front gate. :0


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT 

Elkochino is getting its final touches this week....cant wait for the show !


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 26 2007, 08:36 PM~8877746
> *TTT
> 
> Elkochino is getting its final touches this week....cant wait for the show !
> *


cool We`ll see you ther!!


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 14 2007, 10:15 AM~8790404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Getting close. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*2 MORE DAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 27 2007, 09:04 AM~8880095
> *2 MORE DAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!
> *


and counting........when you leaving Jess?????


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 27 2007, 08:05 AM~8880099
> *and counting........when you leaving Jess?????
> *




sunday morning i'm just taking my booth plus tengo 2 bautizos el sabado 2 go 2 :biggrin: wut bout u cabron?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE SAT. & SUN. SEE YOU ALL THERE! EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT! Hope to see everyone out there showin how we put it down


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 27 2007, 09:08 AM~8880528
> *TTT! Hope to see everyone out there showin how we put it down
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 27 2007, 09:08 AM~8880528
> *TTT! Hope to see everyone out there showin how we put it down
> *


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 14 2007, 10:15 AM~8790404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

what about bbq pits and ice chests


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*1 more dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy*


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 28 2007, 09:26 AM~8888455
> *1 more dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *



T T T wussup jess


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 28 2007, 08:08 AM~8888331
> *what about bbq pits and ice chests
> *


I'm hopin Saturday setup is a chill time for all the gente that put so much work into our rides to chill and have a good time, I dont see why you cant bring an ice chest with some redbull in to help keep you goin on setup day :biggrin:  

As for Sunday, nope no extras allowed.... there will be beer vendors though


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 28 2007, 09:32 AM~8888492
> *I'm hopin Saturday setup is a chill time for all the gente that put so much work into our rides to chill and have a good time, I dont see why you cant bring an ice chest with some redbull in to help keep you goin on setup day  :biggrin:
> 
> As for Sunday, nope no extras allowed.... there will be beer vendors though
> *


So no soda's or water to get us through sunday?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 28 2007, 09:46 AM~8888575
> *So no soda's or water to get us through sunday?
> *



X2 & wat about pets?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I'll double check that and try and get an answer up here by tonite.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 28 2007, 09:28 AM~8888477
> *T T T wussup jess
> *




q vo homie how's it going


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 28 2007, 09:52 AM~8888615
> *X2 & wat about pets?
> *


x2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

so is bringing da bbq pit? :biggrin:


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Can we park our cars inside and leave and come back without paying?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

are you guys going to let trucks hopp in the same class as cars?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 28 2007, 10:47 AM~8889438
> *are you guys going to let trucks hopp in the same class as cars?
> *


Trucks can not hop in the car classes.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

SO NO ICECHEST FOR SAT OR SUN


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 28 2007, 08:52 AM~8888615
> *X2 & wat about pets?
> *


no pets bro, just as a rule and I'm not even sure if they are allowed or not, but its gonna be a huge event and not a koo place for dogs, plus i know no one in my club wants to be picking up dogshit after the show...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 28 2007, 12:08 PM~8889591
> *Trucks can not hop in the car classes.
> *


sounds good


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 28 2007, 11:47 AM~8889438
> *are you guys going to let trucks hopp in the same class as cars?
> *


are you going to hop?


----------



## 16467 (Mar 26, 2007)

Damn, I hate to miss this show...but wish the Lolystics great luck with the show! I'm sure it'll be "de aquellas!"


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 28 2007, 12:22 PM~8889286
> *so is bringing da bbq pit?  :biggrin:
> *


???can we bring the bbq pits on sunday


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

See you guys there at the show. In SAC now chillin with my Bro. What up OGBRKBOY is it time? Ill catch up with you there.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 28 2007, 01:06 PM~8889983
> *are you going to hop?
> *


I'm trying but this car is fighting me all the way


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 28 2007, 05:10 PM~8891467
> *I'm trying but this car is fighting me all the way
> *


hold that bitchdown ad tell her whos da mannnn!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 28 2007, 11:22 AM~8889286
> *so is bringing da bbq pit?  :biggrin:
> *


YOU ARE BUDDY ---MAKE SURE YOU HAVE YOUR " I LOVE THE NINERS" APRAN ON


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 28 2007, 05:16 PM~8891508
> *hold that bitchdown ad tell her whos da mannnn!! :biggrin:
> *


 NIGGGGGGGGGGGZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ YOU BRINGING SOMETHING TO SWING OVER HERE





---I MEAN CAR NOT BELLY


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 28 2007, 05:16 PM~8891508
> *hold that bitchdown ad tell her whos da mannnn!! :biggrin:
> *


I wish it was that easy no money bro


----------



## TrueFlava (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

So what is the final word on bring in coolers with either soda's, waters or snacks.....


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 28 2007, 01:06 PM~8889983
> *are you going to hop?
> *


ARE U HOPPING


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 28 2007, 06:32 PM~8891851
> *ARE U HOPPING
> *


slimm chance long way to go for 48'' car :dunno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 28 2007, 06:38 PM~8891884
> *slimm chance long way to go for 48'' car :dunno:
> *


are you going to take your bomb


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 28 2007, 06:32 PM~8891851
> *ARE U HOPPING
> *


what do you have a single gate or a double


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 28 2007, 06:39 PM~8891896
> *are you going to take your bomb
> *


na its collecting dust somewhere in my garage i havent takin it out since it didnt place in san mateo


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 28 2007, 06:41 PM~8891913
> *what do you have a single gate or a double
> *


DOUBLE, BUT I'M NOT GOING


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

chance of rain :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you should its going to be a good show


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 28 2007, 06:44 PM~8891938
> *chance of rain :0
> *


rain or shine I'm going to try to hopp it tell I break something


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i dont think there is going to be many hopper's long way to go with a 48'' hopper not to hop


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

plus ide need to take all the kids if we can bring drinks and snacks it would be all good


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

sup wayne you going to check it out?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 28 2007, 06:48 PM~8891970
> *i dont think there is going to be  many hopper's long way to go with a 48'' hopper  not to hop
> *


yea, good thing i dont hop anymore, 48" lockup?! wow....

on another note i did hear from a friend in texas a while back that mondo was supposed to come out here for this. :0 :dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ya just never can tell


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ya just never can tell


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 28 2007, 06:47 PM~8891962
> *rain or shine I'm going to try to hopp it tell I break something
> *



thats my boy!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

its allready broke :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:wave: SUP FAMILY..EVERYONE GETTIN READY?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 28 2007, 08:26 PM~8892422
> *its allready broke :angry:
> *


what broke


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

Almost time hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

Just talked to nono and he just got back from woodland. He said they just set up all the indoor spaces for tomrrow and that the main hall is hells big. Ill see you all Saturday morning. :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Ice chest are ok for Saturday only. No BBQ pits. It's the fairgrounds they have to have a way to make more money. Sorry not our rule.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE TRIP! SEE YOU ALL SUNDAY....


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 29 2007, 01:18 AM~8893468
> *Ice chest are ok for Saturday only. No BBQ pits. It's the fairgrounds they have to have a way to make more money. Sorry not our rule.
> *


oh well ..plan b in effect


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TrueFlava_@Sep 28 2007, 07:28 PM~8891835
> *
> 
> 
> ...











don't forget...we'll be there looking for girls for our upcoming issues as well...

Toro


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## NATHIZZLE (Sep 10, 2007)

HOW MUCH AT THE DOOR SUNDAY??


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

how much is it 4 bikes to register?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Sep 29 2007, 06:28 PM~8896938
> *how much is it 4 bikes to register?
> *


I THINK IT'S $25.00


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NATHIZZLE_@Sep 29 2007, 06:22 PM~8896914
> *HOW MUCH AT THE DOOR SUNDAY??
> *


its $15 dollars


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'll be at the show in the morning with Twotonz


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Sep 29 2007, 08:26 PM~8897389
> *its $15 dollars
> *



I thought it was $15 pre-reg & $25 on sunday? :dunno:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

good luck tommorow guys


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

How's the weather going to be up there @ sacras?


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

what time is the hop going to be?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 29 2007, 10:03 PM~8898103
> *what time is the hop going to be?
> *


who is going to hop :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I heard that 2 of the big halls were packed and the other has started up.


----------



## NATHIZZLE (Sep 10, 2007)

weather will be perfect for this one!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 29 2007, 09:03 PM~8898103
> *what time is the hop going to be?
> *


Hop will start around 2PM.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 29 2007, 09:48 PM~8897983
> *How's  the weather going to be up there @ sacras?
> *


beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 29 2007, 11:16 PM~8898504
> *beautiful :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 29 2007, 11:16 PM~8898504
> *beautiful :biggrin:
> *


SPEAK ON IT BIGG UCE!
THIS IS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE..... GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!! Fo' Sactown. Good Luck everyone.....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

IT'S FILLING UP FAST.. I THINK THIS IS GONNA BE THE SHOW OF THE YEAR!
GOOD TURN OUT.... :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

gotta say that was a nice show!


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

I was told over 10,000 people came out to the show and it sure looked like it. The fair grounds were hella packed and they said it was SOLD OUT!!! Thank to all the CAR CLUBS and solo riders who came out. LO*LYSTICS hopes every one had a good time. See you all next year. :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

CONGRATS to LO-LISTICS on their 1st annual show  
It was a huge turn-out, still cant BELIEVE!! da amount of people that attended
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: two thumb up, great fun inda sun cant wait till
next year


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just got home from the fairgrounds. It was a great show and everyone said it was the show of the year. I would like to first thank all of the car clubs and solo riders that came out and supported. If it wasn't for you their would be no show. To the familys and friends of the club that came out and helped, you are the ones that made it happend. Then to all the people who attended. This was a great event and hopefully we can do this next year again. Thanks!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

lookin good homie!  





































LIFES FINEST BACK BUMBER 3 times


----------



## Ants-sixty-4 (Mar 23, 2007)

:thumbsup: you guys had an amazing turn out, you would think you were celebrating your 10th show. cant wait till next year. keep em commin lolystics!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

that was great show you guys put on....and to think that was your first one....cant wait to see how the 2nd one will be

Just so you guys can get an idea of the crowd....this was taken early in the day


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

LIFES FINEST BACK BUMBER 3 times



























[/quote]
not a lifes finest car, just a member one the switch


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LO*LYSTICS THANKS 4 A GREAT SUPERSHOW, SOCIOS WERE OUT THERE IN FULL FORCE N MY WIFE WAS COUNTING MONEY ALL DA WAY HOME :biggrin: DA WEATHER WUZ GREAT, DA CARS WERE OFF DA HOOK N DA LADIES WERE LOOKING FINEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, THANKS AGAIN N U KNOW DA IF U GUYS MAKE THIS A YEARLY I EVENT WE R THERE  4 THOSE DA DID NOT ATTENDED U GUYS MISSED A GREAT SHOW :biggrin: HOPE EVERY 1 MADE IT HOME SAFE N C U GUYS AT DA NEXT SHOW  




*GO RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

SUP LO*LYSTICS THIS WAS A GOOD ASS SHOW HOPE YOU GUYS DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR!!!!DEVOTION IN DA HOUSE WITH 7 OUT OF 11 ENTRIES CONGRATS FELLAS WAY TO REPRESENT,SUP RAJ RICH DAN AND ALL THE LO*LYSTIC FAM,GOOD ASS SHOW!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Great show .... Can't wait till next years show .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

HAD A GOOD TIME GOOD SHOW HOPE TO SEE YOU NEXT YEAR


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

That was Slammin! I got lots of pics and video. Ill postem up when i get back to CÔLÔ. All the clubs put it down. Thanks to tha LO * for a great time! B-)


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey homies im postin up pics right here too..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry8907767


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the pics!! By the way channel 3 news did show the car show


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Those are nice pics maybe a mod can get my other topic and put those pics in here? 



> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Oct 1 2007, 10:25 AM~8907539
> *That was Slammin! I got lots of pics and video. Ill postem up when i get back to CÔLÔ. All the clubs put it down. Thanks to tha LO * for a great time! B-)
> *


Don I know you enjoyed yourself homie.... uffin:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Oct 1 2007, 01:18 PM~8908364
> *Thanks for the pics!! By the way channel 3 news did show the car show
> *


was it a good story??????


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

[
RAPE YOURSELF</span>


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Looks like it was a good show, wish i would have made it. But Elkochino wil be out for sure for 2008 !


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 1 2007, 04:16 PM~8909232
> *Those are nice pics maybe a mod can get my other topic and put those pics in here?
> Don I know you enjoyed yourself homie....  uffin:
> *


You know it Bro ! It was one of those days you wish could go on forever! Lots of cars and chicas!  

Thanks man i had a great time!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> [
> RAPE YOURSELF</span>




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

it seems da the whinners r da 1s da got rapedd :biggrin: no te enojes i got a raider jersey 4 u homie


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:
> :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:
> 
> RAPE YOURSELF


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

it seems da the whinners r da 1s da got rapedd :biggrin: no te enojes i got a raider jersey 4 u homie 
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for a great show. We had a great time. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: To LO*LYSTICS C.C


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> it seems da the whinners r da 1s da got rapedd :biggrin: no te enojes i got a raider jersey 4 u homie


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 









[/quote]






no hagas corajes bueyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 30 2007, 10:33 PM~8904499
> *Just got home from the fairgrounds. It was a great show and everyone said it was the show of the year. I would like to first thank all of the car clubs and solo riders that came out and supported. If it wasn't for you their would be no show. To the familys and friends of the club that came out and helped, you are the ones that made it happend. Then to all the people who attended. This was a great event and hopefully we can do this next year again. Thanks!
> *


was a good show plenty to do and plenty to see, just wasnt really feeling the member who pushed my handi cap son out the door way to let the girls in g strings thru


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 2 2007, 08:47 AM~8914823
> *was a good show plenty to do and plenty to see, just wasnt really feeling the member who pushed my handi cap son out the door way to let the girls in g strings thru
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

You didn't tell me that bro .....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 2 2007, 07:47 AM~8914823
> *was a good show plenty to do and plenty to see, just wasnt really feeling the member who pushed my handi cap son out the door way to let the girls in g strings thru
> *


If that happend sorry to you and your family. Their was so much going on and tensions running hi.


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

It was a great show! Thanks for the love guys. It was crackin, can't wait for next year!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/018/IMG_1235.jpg[/img]





:0 :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

i agree , i wouldnt be feelin that either. our apologies for that incident...


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Oct 2 2007, 10:13 AM~8915272
> *It was a great show! Thanks for the love guys. It was crackin, can't wait for next year!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 2 2007, 10:17 AM~8915307
> *i agree , i wouldnt be feelin that either.  our apologies for that incident...
> *


not makin an issue.... just putin it out there my son is friendly to every one and not intrested in looking a half naked girls ,he's the first one to say car show yea boy and run for the car ready to go ,it was some thing shouldent have happend nor should happen to anyone s kid ,, he had a good time and thats whats important apologies accepted see you guy's next year


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 2 2007, 09:36 AM~8915451
> *not makin an issue.... just putin it out there  my son is friendly to every one and not intrested in looking a half naked girls ,he's the first one to say car show yea boy and run for the car ready to go ,it was some thing shouldent have happend nor should happen to anyone s kid ,, he had a good time  and thats whats important  apologies accepted  see you guy's next year
> *


glad you guys had a good time otherwise... see you next year. You guys came out and put on a good show for the crowd, thanks again.


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 2 2007, 12:20 PM~8915805
> *glad you guys had a good time otherwise... see you next year. You guys came out and put on a good show for the crowd, thanks again.
> *


Hey Bro i need a big LO* BANNER PIC TO FINISH MY MOVIE! :biggrin:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Never mind i found one.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> It was a great show! Thanks for the love guys. It was crackin, can't wait for next year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 2 2007, 10:36 AM~8915451
> *not makin an issue.... just putin it out there  my son is friendly to every one and not intrested in looking a half naked girls ,he's the first one to say car show yea boy and run for the car ready to go ,it was some thing shouldent have happend nor should happen to anyone s kid ,, he had a good time  and thats whats important  apologies accepted  see you guy's next year
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO, IT AINT RIGHT, YOUR SON IS VERY POLITE TO EVERYONE AND PEOPLE JUST NEED TO BE MORE CAREFUL WHEN CHASING THE NAKED FEMALES.... I'D BE UPSET TOO.....









ON ANOTHER NOTE HOW DID YOUR FRAME CRACK :dunno: FULLY WRAPPED ISN'T IT?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 2 2007, 04:57 PM~8918338
> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO, IT AINT RIGHT, YOUR SON IS VERY POLITE TO EVERYONE AND PEOPLE JUST NEED TO BE MORE CAREFUL WHEN CHASING THE NAKED FEMALES.... I'D BE UPSET TOO.....
> ON ANOTHER NOTE HOW DID YOUR FRAME CRACK :dunno: FULLY WRAPPED ISN'T IT?
> *


i think they said for 1400 you get a FOOLY wrapped frame


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 2 2007, 04:58 PM~8918351
> *i think they said for 1400 you get a FOOLY wrapped frame
> *


:0


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 2 2007, 04:58 PM~8918351
> *i think they said for 1400 you get a FOOLY wrapped frame
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 2 2007, 10:36 AM~8915451
> *not makin an issue.... just putin it out there  my son is friendly to every one and not intrested in looking a half naked girls ,he's the first one to say car show yea boy and run for the car ready to go ,it was some thing shouldent have happend nor should happen to anyone s kid ,, he had a good time  and thats whats important  apologies accepted  see you guy's next year
> *


YOUR SON IS VERY FRIENDLY AND PROUD OF YOUR HOPPER :thumbsup: 
HE KICKED IT WITH US FOR A BIT, GOOD KID.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

best show ever thanks to lolystics for makin us feel welcome, and to talk to us first about hoppin against radical cars, makin sure it was koo... thanks again and we will be there next year real deep!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 2 2007, 04:58 PM~8918351
> *i think they said for 1400 you get a FOOLY wrapped frame
> *


 :biggrin: 95%


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 2 2007, 06:47 PM~8919070
> *YOUR SON IS VERY FRIENDLY AND PROUD OF YOUR HOPPER :thumbsup:
> HE KICKED IT WITH US FOR A BIT, GOOD KID.
> *


na he was spyin  na but for real first time youve met him and he's cool with every one it take a bit some times to under stand what he is saying he has to think it out first but i never really have a bit of problems whith him , and thanks letting him kick it with you guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mizz_Diabla (Jun 28, 2004)

Just wanted to say that much respect goes out to Lo*Lystics......I have heard nothing but good reviews bout the show.

This is an outstanding accomplishment on everyones part and just the fact that this was your first show goes to prove that Lo*Lystics CC members got their head on straight.

Be prepared to start breakin heads and see what you all can come up with to make next year a bigger and better success.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 2 2007, 04:57 PM~8918338
> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO, IT AINT RIGHT, YOUR SON IS VERY POLITE TO EVERYONE AND PEOPLE JUST NEED TO BE MORE CAREFUL WHEN CHASING THE NAKED FEMALES.... I'D BE UPSET TOO.....
> ON ANOTHER NOTE HOW DID YOUR FRAME CRACK :dunno: FULLY WRAPPED ISN'T IT?
> *


95% ima get a new done over the winter


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THIS IS WHAT I SEEN OUT THERE!












































































































































































:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> > It was a great show! Thanks for the love guys. It was crackin, can't wait for next year!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

no nudity


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

Great show LO*LYSTICS!!!! You guys are a class act! :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 2 2007, 08:33 PM~8919836
> *best show ever thanks to lolystics for makin us feel welcome, and to talk to us first about hoppin against radical cars, makin sure it was koo...  thanks again and we will be there next year real deep!!!!!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT TO SUPPORT! THANKS LoLystics!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...current=067.flv


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 17 2007, 11:22 AM~9022564
> *http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...current=067.flv
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

had a bad ass time at the show last year....I had the stomach flu friday and saturday but I still made it on sunday..............won't miss it this year for SHIT!!!!!!

Lo*Lystics is putting it down in Woodland again


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I had a realy good time last year


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just wait and see who will be performing. :biggrin:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

YO. WHO IS THROWN THA SHOW ON JUNE 29 IN WOODLAND....HERD TOO $HORT IS SUPPOSE TO BE THERE


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 27 2007, 08:15 PM~7565872
> *:thumbsup: ill be there
> *



:yes: me2  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jul 7 2008, 02:08 PM~11029842
> *:yes: me2    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



me 3


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 7 2008, 02:28 PM~11029981
> *me 3
> *


me 4


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 26 2008, 04:20 PM~10958420
> *had a bad ass time at the show last year....I had the stomach flu friday and saturday but I still made it on sunday..............won't miss it this year for SHIT!!!!!!
> 
> Lo*Lystics is putting it down in Woodland again
> *


GIVE ME SOME TOAST! THAT'S ALL


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

FEARNONE WILL BE THERE 
IT WAS TIGHT LAST YEAR


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Jul 9 2008, 01:05 PM~11047542
> *FEARNONE WILL BE THERE
> IT WAS TIGHT LAST YEAR
> *


 :yes: YES IT WAS! :yes:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 9 2008, 01:32 PM~11047829
> *:yes: YES IT WAS! :yes:
> *


YES YES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

so what are the hop rules and pay out this year?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 12 2008, 02:33 PM~11072991
> *so what are the hop rules and pay out this year?
> *


I will let everyone no as soon as I can.


----------



## CapitalBailBonds (Jun 10, 2008)

Hope to make the LoLystics show! Harvey is ready for the 5 next week


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CapitalBailBonds_@Jul 13 2008, 11:41 PM~11081981
> *Hope to make the LoLystics show! Harvey is ready for the 5 next week
> *


Your ride is in good hands. Harvey hooked me up. I will give him a call and make sure he shows you love too. Can't wait to see it. Nowell told me it was going to be off the hook. Get at me if you need it bagged or juiced.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CapitalBailBonds (Jun 10, 2008)

Slight detour. I decided to take it to the next level. It wont be done for about 4 months. Im looking to bag it tho. Probably Slam Specialties.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CapitalBailBonds_@Jul 20 2008, 09:23 PM~11136597
> *Slight detour. I decided to take it to the next level. It wont be done for about 4 months. Im looking to bag it tho. Probably Slam Specialties.
> *


Get at me, I get player price on all that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 21 2008, 08:50 PM~11144996
> *Get at me, I get player price on all that.
> *


What is the going rate for an air bag set up. Thinking of baging my 66


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jul 25 2008, 11:00 PM~11182475
> *What is the going rate for an air bag set up. Thinking of baging my 66
> *


Just depends on what you want to do.


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

whats up carnal


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Sounds like its gonna be a good show, I heard it was off the hook last year!!! TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 29 2008, 01:38 PM~11207527
> *:cheesy:
> *


WHats good with you?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Keeping Sacra where it needs to be at.. Up on top!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 27 2008, 10:44 AM~11189520
> *Sounds like its gonna be a good show, I heard it was off the hook last year!!! TTT
> *


only if you are there :biggrin:


----------

